# Blue Top Ale  - paper label beer bottle Kitchener Ontario



## RCO (Nov 24, 2018)

there happened to be an estate sale nearby this weekend , advertised as having antique bottles but when I got there . the table was full of bottles but not much of interest , a lot of milk jugs without writing and common cokes , 

also a fair bit of beer bottles and insulators , most looked common but I decided to buy these 2 as they didn't want much for them and didn't recall seeing either before , also had some neat books so overall I did ok 


according to my research online this bottle is likely from the 40's and was bought out by Molson around the late 40's or early 50's , then it seems to disappear 

its for " Blue Top Ale " Blue top brewing company limited Kitchener Ontario 


green bottle itself is a common made in Canada ( dominion ) bottle


----------



## RCO (Nov 24, 2018)

the other bottle is much newer but still kind of unusual . it has a local connection , its for the RMS Segwun . a large ship that travels the local lakes during the summer and is a popular tourist attraction 

its called the " ships lager " and was made by the Upper Canada Brewing Company when they were still located in Toronto and an independent brewer , think its from the mid 90's based on my research online and don't recall ever seeing one before 

I have no idea if the beer was actually sold or served on the boat at some point in time ? or if the beer is still being produced but I highly doubt it still is as the Upper Canada Brewing co was bought out and seems to now only have 2 beers 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upper_Canada_Brewing_Company


----------



## RCO (Nov 24, 2018)

another picture


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 24, 2018)

That's a nice label on the Blue Top!  I can't see the pictures of the other for some reason.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 24, 2018)

Good looking label!


----------



## RCO (Nov 24, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice label on the Blue Top!  I can't see the pictures of the other for some reason.



not sure why those pics didn't work , should work now , the Segwun label is very nice , stored indoors and doesn't appear to have had light on it 

don't recall ever hearing about there being a beer for that ship , seem to recall a wine for some reason but can't find anything online about it


----------



## Bark (Nov 28, 2018)

No help from me but Mmmmmmm,,,  beer.


----------

